# Algorithmus zur Ressourcesuche für die KI



## Superbyte (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend liebes Forum,

ich wollte einen Algorithmus schreiben, der für die KI nach der nächstgelegenen Ressource sucht. Hab mir auch ein paar Seiten durchgelesen und wollte eigentlich jetzt den Dijkstra Algorithmus programmieren. Mein Problem ist aber das ich keinen Zielpunkt angeben kann, weil die Karte auf der KI laufen soll per Random erstellt wird und daher sind die Ressourcen nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle. Weiß jmd. vllt einen Ausweg oder einen anderen Algorithmus?


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2012)

Das hat doch nichts mit der Random-Karte zu tun. Du wirst ja wissen wo sich deine Ressourcen befinden.


----------



## Superbyte (12. Mai 2012)

Ja aber was bringt mir das zu wissen wo die Ressource ist? Ich suche ja einen weg die KI danach suchen zu lassen


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2012)

Du suchst ja den *WEG*, aber die KI muss schon wissen *wo* sie hin muss oder zwischen welchen Punkten die aussuchen soll.


----------



## Superbyte (12. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte es eigentlich so machen, dass der Algorithmus für die KI von der aktuellen Position den Suchraum expandiert und wenn sie dann auf eine Ressource stößt die Position der Ressource dann in einem neuen Point abspeichert. Danach würde ich einfach den weg, also von der aktuellen Position der KI bis zu der Position der Ressource mithilfe des A*-Algorithmus berechnen lassen.


----------



## Superbyte (13. Mai 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab schnell eins gebastelt.


----------

